# Indian lake



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Well got out on Indian today. Ice was 3" of clear. Only fish I saw were dinks. One guy had 5 so so keepers. I got skunked but had fun setting on ice.
















_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice! I knew someone would be out somewhere today!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Yea I saw some other people out there so I had to give it a try. Anyone that goes be careful and pay attention. Being a larger person both places I tried the ice was bowing down so I was it slush. No cracking while setting but heard a few. Be safe I'm going to try next weekend. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

:Banane09::Banane09::Banane09::Banane09::Banane09::Banane09::Banane09::Banane09::Banane09::Banane09:


Now Im just waiting for a report from fishmaster, I know he's jerking em out of the north end of skeeter.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm jealous ! I would love to try Indian one day.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

anyone know if it held up through the week?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

A friend called me and he went by Long Island and said it is not good. Maybe 1.5". He said no one was fishing there this morning so he didn't try it. I wanted to go tomorrow but looks like I'll have to skip that trip.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the response!!!!!! Did he happen to say if Moundwood was open or not??? Sorry for all the questions, but so far you've saved me several $$ in diesel.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

planning on going tomorrow and will probably hit the docks at moundwood and the one back on pew.may also go to lakeview lauch area and give it a try.
this winter honey do list is killing me.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I know what you mean Gobi. I live in Columbus and its a 130 mile round trip for me. Saves me some money when I get a honest report. I still might try and find a place to ice fish tomorrow. We are supposed to get freezing rain here in Columbus so that might be a deal breaker about going to Indian.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Went up today to check it out and it looked like the whole lake had ice. I did not take a auger , should have at Blackhawk I walked on a dock and tried to kick a hole in the ice standing on the dock it cracked but would not break. moundwood had ice up past the bridge no fisherman. If you go please be safe as I could not check thickness.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

BuckIfan09 and I hit the lake around 8:30 looking for ice at Blackhawk 1.5 of white ice, over at Long island we found 3.5 of white ice kind of soft. We did get 2 little crappie, 1 nice gill and 1 WB. We did find one spot with better ice but no fish. We quit about 4:00 and at least we had a day on the ice.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

I know it's a late report, but went Sun. and caught 3 in the spillway. Guy at Pro Bass told me that they were fishing Moundwood on the ice........didn't go over there since I didn't have an auger, but went back up yesterday...........WOW..........water in spillway was up another 3 ft or so. Didn't fish, but drove over to MW to see what it looked like........open out to the mouth of the channel. Talked to a guy that said there was 5" of ice the day before though, so I guess they had been fishing it on the hardwater............see what happens from here.


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

I was out Sunday at both long island 3" and MW 5" and caught 1 gill and 2 eyes. Saw a few dandies pulled out just before dark. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

went to the lake today to get the fishing bug out.got some minnows and wax worms and then went to moundwood.alot of debris but,fishable.never got a hit.went over to paradise point and was able to toss a line out to the edge of the ice.the boat docks had ice around them but,the ducks were breaking it up as they swam.fished about 2 hrs total and then went home to neighbors pond.caught 7 really nice crappies andput them back in for a latter day.
man do i miss the ice.


----------



## longshot (Feb 14, 2012)

Any new ice reports from Indian?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I hate to say it but I don't think there will be any ice. Was up there over the weekend and there was a skim in places. Nothing safe unless by boat. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

